# Generador de pulsos a 100 Hz.



## kaskada (Dic 26, 2005)

Hola, deseo alguna ayuda para construir un generador de pulsos ajustado a una frecuencia de 100 Hz de precisión, usando no más de dos C.I. y un Xtal. En la salida conectaré un led común que obviamente parpadea a esa frecuencia.

Soy aficionado y he encontrado circuitos algo complejos que entregan diferentes frecuencias, yo sólo necesito a 100 Hz, el circuito se conectará a una red eléctrica de 220v-60Hz, así que no me sirve tener como referencia la frecuencia de la red, por eso el diseño comtempla usar un Xtal.

Agradezco cualquier aporte.


----------



## MorbidAngel_ (Dic 26, 2005)

OCUPA UN 555 PUES


----------



## kaskada (Dic 26, 2005)

Gracias pero con eso no obtengo la precisión que requiere la aplicación.


----------



## MorbidAngel_ (Dic 27, 2005)

ocupa resistores de 1% de tolerancia y capacitores de 5%
la precision es muy buena con un 555 CMOS

para el calibrado ocupa un potenciometro multivueltas bobinado... son los mejores


----------



## atorne (Ene 5, 2006)

También puedes utilizar un oscilador conectado a un divisor de frecuencia o contador con overflow.

Por ejemplo, con un oscilador a 6.5MHz y un contador de 16 bits puedes sacar una frecuecia de 6.5M/2^16 = 99.18Hz muy estable.


----------



## JOL-45 (Sep 5, 2006)

Hola.
             Para hacer funcionar un reloj vi la siguente solucion.
          La frcuencia de la red se multiplica por 5 y luego la divides por 3
( 60 x 5 = 300 / 3 =100)
         Esto te puede servir si la estabilidad de frecuencia de la red te sirve.

              Saludos
                         Javier


----------



## tiopepe123 (Sep 5, 2006)

mejor todavia mi amiguete el 4060, bajata el datasheet
es lo mismo que MC4060,hef4060,cd4060 ........

Poner un cuarzo y la salida te dara Freccuarzo/2^Qn donde Qn es la patilla de salida.

Si quieres un dutycicle 50% deberas ponerle un flip/flop, pero si solo quieres un puso con una simple red RC que te haga el reset tienes mas que suficiente.

El consumo minusculo.


----------



## Antonio el Bailarin (Sep 6, 2006)

Yo cogería el paso por cero de la red eléctrica. Se obtiene bastante precisión. Solo se requiere un optoacoplador AC, un opamp (como triger schmidt y comparador).
Si no se tiene la precisión que se requiere, puedes probar a usar un divisior de frecuencia con un Cristal de 1.000Mhz. Para hacer una división por 10000, recomiendo un cpld.
1 chip, un cristal, 2 condensadores, 2 resistencias.

Saludos.


----------

